# Eating poop!!



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I've heard that giving buttermilk for a couple of weeks will stop them from eating poop. I've never tried it myself, and I don't know if it's even true, but thought I'd throw it out there so that if it is, it can be validated by someone who is sure. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I believe this is a subject that needs more study, there are theories out there pertaining to why some dogs ingage in Coprophagia, but the studies are lacking as to the actual reasons as too why some dogs do this. Some are said to be behavioral as well as medical. The reason I brought the medical part in is because pancreatitis is one of the proposed causes of it. There may well be a link with the  exocrine pancreatic insufficiency. 
 
I think with your dog being a year of age, this problem is well instilled in your golden so its gonna take some time and training to begin to see the light of day with the problem, but I do believe it is well worth your effort to begin to put an end to it because it can be a dangerous habit do too diseases as well as internal parasites that it can pick up from it.

I believe your taking the best route as for keeping the feces picked up to help with this problem. Another thing to do is keep her on lead and be with her out there so as you can catch it the minute she makes a turn for it and give a tug on lead as well as a firm "NO"!

Do check out the medical part though, there could very well be something going on that you don't know about that is reason behind it. In the meantime, keep her on lead and work on correcting it as it happens.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*stool eating*

Have you tried a product called Dis-Taste. You can get it from DrsFosterSmith.com pet catalog. It is a vegetable extract that passes through the intestines and reacts with stools to make them unpalatable. My dogs didn't eat dog poop but LOVED all other kinds :doh: (cat, chicken, horse and my favorite--NOT--woodchuck poop!!!!!)
Cathy


----------



## flintsmom (Aug 10, 2005)

The description for Dis-Taste says "For Dog's Only". Have you used this product in your cats food? Did it work and does it not harm them?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

flintsmom said:


> The description for Dis-Taste says "For Dog's Only". Have you used this product in your cats food? Did it work and does it not harm them?


:doh: Oh, sorry I didn't notice that. I just looked in the catalog again and there is another product called 'For-Bid' :yuck: that is O.K. for dogs, cats, and horses. :cavalry: I always wondered why dog food companies worked so hard making their dog food taste like meat to attract the dog--all they needed was to make it taste like horse manure.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

My first golden did it & I think it became such a habit with her that was impossible to break. I tried all that stuff, including prescriptions from the vet, to keep her from eating it. She'd gag while eating it, but still keep doing it. Some of the stuff was so bad, she'd throw up while eating it, then eat that! :doh: 

Penny did it for a while, but I think the best way to break it is to pick up the poop as soon as it comes out (remove the source of the problem) & keep her on leash for a while to keep her from getting to any poop. I believe you need to firmly break the habit.

It's really going to take some effort on your part to make sure & pick up poop a several times a day & to only let her out on leash so she can't get to any, but in the long-run, it's a much better solution than having to pay high vet bills for her getting really sick from it. And, the sooner you can break the habit, the better.
Good luck with it!


----------

